

How to Finance a Web App in 2010 - feint
http://feint.me/2010/02/how-to-finance-a-web-app-in-2010/

======
DenisM
Here's another way:

Go work for the man for a while, save money and learn useful things. When you
have 12 months of runway then quit your job and work on your own project.

